# [ebay]: Creative T20 (silber) und Sony SRS-DZ10 (2.1 mit Alugehäusen) Boxen



## Meisterkleister (8. Dezember 2010)

*[ebay]: Creative T20 (silber) und Sony SRS-DZ10 (2.1 mit Alugehäusen) Boxen*

*Update: *Alles weg!*


----------

